
New data reveals suicide prevalence in England by occupation - DanBC
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-data-reveals-suicide-prevalence-in-england-by-occupation
======
DanBC
There are some surprises here.

> For women, occupations with a high risk of suicide include nurses (23% above
> the national average), primary school teachers (42% above average) and those
> working in culture, media and sport (69% above average).

That culture, media, and sport number is unexpected.

There's also a hideous new word - "postvention" \- this is an intervention
carried out after an event. In this case, an intervention carried out after a
person dies by suicide.

